# Cyanogen Mod for Evo



## Gbear09 (Dec 6, 2011)

On the CyanogenMod page, is the supersonic (evo supersonic) the same thing as the Evo 4g? Or can I use the Evo 4g LTE nightlies?


----------



## i5xswipe (Nov 23, 2011)

The "Supersonic" is the HTC in house codename for the original Sprint branded, HTC EVO 4G (WiMax) phone.

Sprint has branded a whole line of HTC phones with the "Evo" name after the commercial success of the HTC Evo 4G. Unfortunately, most of that line is complete crap. The HTC Evo 4G LTE being the one exception since the original in my opinion, based on the HTC One X phone. You can not flash the Evo 4G with the Evo 4G LTE roms.

i5xswipe


----------

